# Anybody own local a tricycle



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Just wondering if anybody owns their own tricycle? I know they make some really nice ones. The city I am going to live in the tricycle will be fine. no need for a car. there are no taxis or buses here. 

what is your thought on this?

thanks

art


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Just wondering if anybody owns their own tricycle? I know they make some really nice ones. The city I am going to live in the tricycle will be fine. no need for a car. there are no taxis or buses here.
> 
> what is your thought on this?
> 
> ...


Hi Art,

We own two of them up on the western coast of Pangasinan. The tricycles are fine for a 15 - 45 minute drive up to the mall. The buses have learned to treat Trike drivers with a little more courtesy so we have no problem going on the Iba-Zmbales highway to town for groceries or whatever.

We have a 155 CC which is a major upgrade from the 125 we had before.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

These new TriWheelers are becoming popular where I live & i'm also seeing foreigners buying & using them. 
https://www.facebook.com/KservicoBajajRE/

BAJAJ RE Fi - Emcor


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey ultra

do you have any problems parking and leaving trike while in stores? i see a lot of places that don't have parking or maybe safe parking. I will be in Tagum city. small town but very modern. traffic not bad there.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

ultra

what did it cost for the 155 cc? 

thanks

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Have you seen the chariots? It is a motorcycle front end with a cab on back. One of the Dumagete YouTubers drives one (Bud Brown?). They look more comfortable and more stable than a trike. Some are more enclosed than others, I have seen some creative looking chariots.

I would assume you could park it anywhere you could park a car - and easier because it is smaller.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

/


Tukaram said:


> Have you seen the chariots? It is a motorcycle front end with a cab on back. One of the Dumagete YouTubers drives one (Bud Brown?). They look more comfortable and more stable than a trike. Some are more enclosed than others, I have seen some creative looking chariots.
> 
> I would assume you could park it anywhere you could park a car - and easier because it is smaller.


These type of vehicles started to show up in the downtown and port areas of Iloilo a few months ago. Getting to be more & more of them in the port area. They are electric rather than gas, you can see the louvers under the seat to vent the battery box & motor. The one person I did talk to said they only cost in the area of P70,000 depending on how well they are fitted out. Racor/racal or something like that is the name.

Fred


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey ultra
> 
> do you have any problems parking and leaving trike while in stores? i see a lot of places that don't have parking or maybe safe parking. I will be in Tagum city. small town but very modern. traffic not bad there.
> 
> art


No problems what so ever. We regularly park it in our small town of 1,400 or in the next one up for palenki runs (25,000) and about twice a month up to Alaminos which is much more crowded with about 100,000. Parking can be a pain in the arse but it's often left in parking areas designated for trikes or when we're closer to home just where ever you can leave it without being on the main road.

If I remember correctly my wife paid about $3,000 - $3,500 for it a few years ago.

Hope that helps.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey guys, i am thinking about buying a trike over a car. Tagum is a small city and i don't need a car. if i am going to Davao i wouldn't want to drive there any ways. To much traffic.i probably would have a wreck. I will just ride bus. 

thanks

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey guys, i am thinking about buying a trike over a car. Tagum is a small city and i don't need a car. if i am going to Davao i wouldn't want to drive there any ways. To much traffic.i probably would have a wreck. I will just ride bus.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


Even with all the traffic, other drivers do pretty good with the tricycles that are on the road. Mostly I think it's because they are liable for even a bump. 
When moving here many years ago I bought a small jeep and drove that. Problem is that repair and upkeep costs will nickle and dime ya to death. Kept the thing for less than one year and went to a regular motor trike. We are on our third one and it's our 2nd Motoposh. It's a 155cc and with that it has enough power to do what we want. Davao is a good size city but we live Close to Angeles and drive ours around here all the time without accident or problem. They are worth a try and beat taking a taxi and or bus - to say nothing of having to walk. We even take ours on the two lane highways all the way from Angeles to Tarlac City and return without giving it a 2nd thought.



UltraFJ40 said:


> No problems what so ever. We regularly park it in our small town of 1,400 or in the next one up for palenki runs (25,000) and about twice a month up to Alaminos which is much more crowded with about 100,000. Parking can be a pain in the arse but it's often left in parking areas designated for trikes or when we're closer to home just where ever you can leave it without being on the main road.
> 
> If I remember correctly my wife paid about $3,000 - $3,500 for it a few years ago.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Same here. We park in our town at the market, pharmacy, or at the school without issue. Even in Mabalacat City, Angeles City, or anywhere else we go or have been. Parking is never an issue. We enjoy our trike (and the gas milage) to the point that we both have decided-no more cars.


----------



## Motionlessly (Nov 16, 2017)

I want to try that kind of transportation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder if you can find anything like the Cuban cocotaxis in the Philippines. They look much more practical than the traditional trikes


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I wonder if you can find anything like the Cuban cocotaxis in the Philippines. They look much more practical than the traditional trikes


Nothing quite like that one. I'm starting to see a lot of the ones like in the below photo. Mainly used in India but selling like hotcakes here. It costs about $3,000us dollars. Has an oil cooled engine and a reverse gear. I like them my self but for some reason my wife doesn't.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder if the problem is the small wheels as that is my wife's reason against them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I wonder if the problem is the small wheels as that is my wife's reason against them.


No telling really. My wife just doesn't like the looks of em. To me, looks is about my last concern. I like the oil cooled engine, reverse gear, and the fact that we could stay dry during the rainy season.. Those small wheels are pretty good. I've seen them and they are stout and of good quality. Also they would not cost a fortune.
Eventually I'll talk my wife into one.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> No telling really. My wife just doesn't like the looks of em. To me, looks is about my last concern. I like the oil cooled engine, reverse gear, and the fact that we could stay dry during the rainy season.. Those small wheels are pretty good. I've seen them and they are stout and of good quality. Also they would not cost a fortune.
> Eventually I'll talk my wife into one.


Yes I think we will head that way as well, ideal for local trips to the market etc. I think we would need a car eventually for longhaul.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Yes I think we will head that way as well, ideal for local trips to the market etc. I think we would need a car eventually for longhaul.


Depends on where you wanna go with it. We gave up on cars over 10 years ago due to upkeep, licensing, and insurance etc. Also there is no AAA auto club to call here if or when you're stuck along side the road or worse.

Just the trike for us now and would love to talk my wife into the kind from India. With that,,,,, I may never get off the road and come home!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife drives here in the UK so I don't think I'd get away with it. It's all about status. Me the trike and aircon if we need to go into Manila etc, or just hire a van. My worry is that if we had a car we would get a knock on the door everytime Juan gets a bolo stuck up his nose.


----------



## Ptkelly (Aug 12, 2017)

I was just in taygaytay and they have a new 3 weel gas power vehicle with a full cab..... 

Driver sits in front manning handlebars, he says it will take 6 passengers (i believe it), it also has reverse.... It drives like a car and has zero problem keeping up with traffic

I believe its called a bajaj? 
It costs like 2500 usd..... 

The driver took us down to taal lake and it has plenty of power to get us back to taygaytay city, he also said he can go anywhere with it.... 

As a passenger it was so comfortable to sit in and i prefer a ride on one of those than a tricycle which feels like sitting on the ground.... 

I just purchaced a 125 yamaha befor i arrived for xmas... Fun fun fun as a bike but i wish i knew about this other machine first...


----------

